# LEO plow



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with LEO brand snow plows? are plow angle rams universal if you get the right size or do you have to use the ones from the manufacturer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If you can find one that fits I don't see a problem. One thing to remember is they are large cylinders so if you find a universal cylinder it might only be 1 1/2" so you won't have as much power but it will move faster. What's wrong with yours? You bend it?


----------



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

Just bought the truck with the 8foot leo plow and was wondering some pricing on parts for it, one of the cylinders is leaking at the seal where the ram comes out. i jknow the place the sells parts is in woodbury but im an hour and a half south of there. i want to get the pump gone through during the summer and make sure everything is good on it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just get a seal kit or have a hydraulic shop do it. Truck Utilities is in Maplewood just 1/4 mile East of Hwy 61 off Hwy 36 on English St. Never been there  Did you check if the nut is loose on the cylinder


----------

